# Battery powered light



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

The electric line to my chicken coop got knocked down this spring. I had an electrician just come and disconnect everything because the whole thing looked like a fire hazard to me in the first place. Well I finally got chickens this summer and now I actually think that I want a light out there, but I'm not crazy about having the electrical line rerun to that building.

So I was wondering if anyone knows of some battery powered lights that I could mount on a wall. Or if there is a way to do it myself (keeping in mind I don't know much about electrical work)?

Thanks

Emily


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

This is the light I have for my shed:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Solar-Power-She...260198727QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item220260198727

Light quality is a little iffy but it does allow me to see for what I need. Mostly from being LED light. There are several different styles available on Ebay

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=solar+shed+light&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, I had looked online a bit, but hadn't checked ebay. Wondered if there is a way to hook up a light like that to a timer...?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

EmilyMArkansas said:


> The electric line to my chicken coop got knocked down this spring. I had an electrician just come and disconnect everything because the whole thing looked like a fire hazard to me in the first place. Well I finally got chickens this summer and now I actually think that I want a light out there, but I'm not crazy about having the electrical line rerun to that building.


I'm wondering why you hired an electrician to disconnect the wiring, and why you don't somehow redo it yourself. In most jurisdictions you wouldn't need an electrician or even a permit to restore service, since technically you would just be replacing existing wiring.

You were vague about how the wiring got "knocked down", and why you don't like the idea of restoring service. If you don't like the idea of overhead wires then why not use a trench & buried cable or conduit? While I'm an alternative energy enthusiast, I still wonder why you're contemplating going a different route.


----------



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

Nevada - I just don't want to electrocute myself or start my barn or shed on fire - lol. I did say limited electrical experience and the barn is all "homemade" electrical so who knows if they followed proper technique and if all the shut-off's work correctly. In my mind it is better safe than sorry. Plus the coop/shed has some major termite damage and I'm not really sure it's going to last more than a few more years so something I could install and then remove and reuse if I decide to tear it down.

This spring we had tons of storms and the wiring lasted through most of them, but it was finally laying on the ground one morning. I don't really want to put it back up overhead because it was low enough that if I put a horse in that paddock, they can reach up and chew it... Digging a 50-ft trench doesn't really sound up my alley either.

I was really just looking for something convenient and easy so I can see when I feed this winter.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

EmilyMArkansas said:


> Nevada - I just don't want to electrocute myself or start my barn or shed on fire - lol. I did say limited electrical experience and the barn is all "homemade" electrical so who knows if they followed proper technique and if all the shut-off's work correctly. In my mind it is better safe than sorry.


I find comfort in understanding it, not calling some yahoo out to do his worst. I've seen some licensed electricians pull some doozies in my time.

Residential electric wiring isn't rocket science. Take the time to learn a little about it. It's either that or spend the rest of your life being afraid of it. Besides, it will save you a small fortune to do it yourself. After all, we ARE supposed to be homesteaders.


----------



## EmilyMArkansas (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, I am not a real homesteader yet, just playing at it for now and seeing how much I can incorporate into my life. Everyone has to start somewhere though and it is small steps for me. :croc:

Thanks for the solar powered ebay light link - looks like that's what I need.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

EmilyMArkansas said:


> So I was wondering if anyone knows of some battery powered lights that I could mount on a wall. Or if there is a way to do it myself (keeping in mind I don't know much about electrical work)?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Emily


A solar panel, A small 12v sealed battery, A 12v light with a switch on the + wire to the light should work fine and vary simple to set up.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

no1cowboy said:


> A solar panel, A small 12v sealed battery, A 12v light with a switch on the + wire to the light should work fine and vary simple to set up.


And if you use a charge controller like Morningstars Sunlight controller you will have a timer for it. To bad it is only controlable in 2 hour increments. I know there are others that have more adjustablity in them.


----------

